# Sketchup book



## Chris Knight (7 May 2005)

Sketchup seems a very useful bit of software but coming to it from a full- blown major solid modelling package like Solidworks, I have found it difficult to get to grips with owing to the need to set aside many habits, preconceptions and whatnot. In particular, I was finding it difficult to assimilate the notion that it is really only a tool for conceptualising and not a tool for producing engineering drawings and assembly diagrams. As such, many of the models one sees on the web are simple surfaces with nothing in them that can be inspected or changed sensibly - the antithesis of a parameter driven 3D package in some ways.

I have therefore been pleased to discover a book called 3D Construction Modelling http://tinyurl.com/dwuod that helps me a lot. It is a slimmish paperback written in comic book style with an accompanying CD that contains a full copy of the Sketchup program (version 4.0.170 - which I think is the latest) and most important some 50 or so tutorial movies called "shorties" that last between 1 and 5 minutes. These shorties exactly follow segments and chapters in the book so you can read and see what needs to be done.

What is being done is the construction of a very small house but one which embodies a lot of what one would actually do/ need for such a building project and each segment of the book and CD introduces some new aspect of Sketchup in a painless and natural way.

For those that know Sketchup at all, the project covered uses a large number of layers, a huge amount of grouping and making of components which are aspects I can relate to very easily coming from the background I mentioned. Using this approach one can take a model made by someone else, see how it was built up and modify it sensibly.


At last (@Last!) I feel that I am starting to get a grip on this program.


----------



## Anonymous (7 May 2005)

Chris,

Is the version of SketchUp included a licenced version? I love SketchUp, but find the licence price way OTT for what I want to use it for, but the cost of that book is 'cheap as chips'.

Cheers
~Esp


----------



## Chris Knight (7 May 2005)

Esp,

Would that it were! No I am afraid it is the trial version only. However the book is so arranged as to let you work through it in the alloted free time (8 hours of actual usage) - if you remember to turn off the program when not in use and the book keeps reminding you to do this.


----------



## wizer (8 May 2005)

This is just what I have been looking for. Did you import it from the US waterhead37?


----------



## Chris Knight (8 May 2005)

Wizer,

I got it from the USA Amazon site - couldn't see it on the UK one.


----------



## wizer (8 May 2005)

Ordered!


Thanks Chris


----------



## wizer (25 May 2005)

Just wanted to say a big thanks Chris. I am amazed at how quick I am picking this up from the book you suggested. I find the comic style a tad annoying, but the 'Shorties' videos are a real help. It's actually quite an enjoyable program to use.


----------



## Chris Knight (25 May 2005)

Wizer,
You're welcome - I am glad it's working for you.


----------

